# Bad news: EOI points requirement increases to 65



## amigos (May 22, 2014)

It is a bad news for people with 60 points expecting receiving invitation.

The pass points will increase from 60 to 65 points for GSM (visas 189, 190, 489).

https://www.legislation.gov.au/Details/F2018L00920/Explanatory Statement/Text


----------



## Gsingh4it (Oct 27, 2017)

amigos said:


> It is a bad news for people with 60 points expecting receiving invitation.
> 
> The pass points will increase from 60 to 65 points for GSM (visas 189, 190, 489).
> 
> https://www.legislation.gov.au/Details/F2018L00920/Explanatory Statement/Text


Will it impact those who filed before 1st July 2018.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## amigos (May 22, 2014)

Gsingh4it said:


> Will it impact those who filed before 1st July 2018.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


Yes, EOIs with 60points has not got invited will be ineffective.


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

Gsingh4it said:


> Will it impact those who filed before 1st July 2018.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


yes as per Iscah website.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

amigos said:


> It is a bad news for people with 60 points expecting receiving invitation.
> 
> The pass points will increase from 60 to 65 points for GSM (visas 189, 190, 489).
> 
> https://www.legislation.gov.au/Details/F2018L00920/Explanatory Statement/Text


It’s the 190s which may actually get affected 
There have been stray cases of applicants with just 55 points also getting sponsored by states. That would now go up

No one with 60 points could any way dream of getting an invite under present circumstances under 189
This will result in tens of thousands of these EOIs being deleted from the system 

Cheers


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

newbienz said:


> It’s the 190s which may actually get affected
> There have been stray cases of applicants with just 55 points also getting sponsored by states. That would now go up
> 
> No one with 60 points could any way dream of getting an invite under present circumstances under 189
> ...


True - I think a bunch of ACT applicants will be disproportionately affected as they overtly say that they do not competitively rank applicants - instead sponsoring anyone who achieves a minimum of 55+5 on a first come first served basis. 

Going to be some tough news to swallow for aspiring folks who have maximized their points via any means possible at this time.

Another forum user summarized what I'm trying to say much better here:
https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...alia-state-sponsorship-1042.html#post14544804


----------



## US2AUS86 (Mar 16, 2017)

Can someone shed light on my case. My signature has all the details about my time line/Status


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

US2AUS86 said:


> Can someone shed light on my case. My signature has all the details about my time line/Status


You already lodged visa, so you will be fine. Don't worry.


----------



## ShPaul (Jun 27, 2018)

Those who got their nomination will not be affected at all.


----------



## Harkanwal18 (Mar 11, 2018)

This is just a bill passed , it’s not approved yet. Same thing happened last year as well, and it was not approved


----------



## Ahs_Mal (May 11, 2018)

*Immigration Points exceeded from 60 to 65*

Pool/Pass Mark rises from 60 to now 65 points for all 489, 189 and 190 visas lodged in response to an invitation given after 1st July 2018.

In effect that means any EOIs at 60 points that have not received an invite by the 1st July will be of no use and will not get an invite .

https://www.legislation.gov.au/Details/F2018L00920/Explanatory Statement/Text


----------



## Laloo (Jun 18, 2018)

Harkanwal18 said:


> This is just a bill passed , it’s not approved yet. Same thing happened last year as well, and it was not approved


The legislation says that it is active. Also, I see SA's website has already reflected that. So, I don't think this legislation has to get approved before being put into effect.

Please correct me if I'm wrong.:confused2:


----------



## Manvirjhala (Mar 15, 2018)

RDA FSC had revised their points on 18/6/18 before this announcement.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## abe171 (Jan 14, 2018)

After March 2017 they haven't even invited 65 points


----------



## Laloo (Jun 18, 2018)

Does this mean that ppl with 65 points wont receive any invitation?


----------



## saurabhag18 (Sep 16, 2017)

US2AUS86 said:


> Can someone shed light on my case. My signature has all the details about my time line/Status


Hi,

I Submitted my EOI with (65+5) points for 190 Visa Category. I have applied for Software Engineer Skill.

Can you please tell me, how you got invite so quickly with 55+5 points. Do I need to separately apply for Sponsorship?? Please guide me.

Thanks
Saurabh


----------



## Nidaaf (Nov 2, 2015)

I have got 75 points in Managemnt accountant (221112) after adding 5 points of spouse. 
So any hope if I put request for EOI as the point score seems to stuck min to 80


----------



## Davidnischeal (Aug 22, 2013)

Ahs_Mal said:


> Pool/Pass Mark rises from 60 to now 65 points for all 489, 189 and 190 visas lodged in response to an invitation given after 1st July 2018.
> 
> In effect that means any EOIs at 60 points that have not received an invite by the 1st July will be of no use and will not get an invite .
> 
> https://www.legislation.gov.au/Details/F2018L00920/Explanatory Statement/Text


Thats unfortunate...


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

saurabhag18 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I Submitted my EOI with (65+5) points for 190 Visa Category. I have applied for Software Engineer Skill.
> 
> ...


He must have job offer or something as he reside in Australia already,(his profile says that)
It's quite hard to predict a invite for 65+5 points for a IT occupation for 190 visa , just try to increase points from any menas and as a alternative, try applying 489 for NSW,SA by submitting separate eois after 2 nd July.


----------



## saurabhag18 (Sep 16, 2017)

JASN2015 said:


> He must have job offer or something as he reside in Australia already,(his profile says that)
> It's quite hard to predict a invite for 65+5 points for a IT occupation for 190 visa , just try to increase points from any menas and as a alternative, try applying 489 for NSW,SA by submitting separate eois after 2 nd July.


Ok. I have one more question on 190 Visa. Should I first get a state sponsorship and then only submit the EOI for that state???

Or

Submit the EOI for a state and then when I get the Invite, then pay the fees for State sponsorship??

Sorry but I am not clear on what needs to be done first in case of 190.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

Can I suggest that people desist from the usual habit of spamming a topic about a specific subject with "what about my case?" comments. There are a ton of different topics in the forum that are likely a great fit for your question.


----------



## downUnderTheHood (Mar 9, 2016)

Can someone without any experience apply for 190 visa? I've completed my Professional year and am planning to apply for ACS assessment but I can't increase my point beyond 70 because I'm under 25. Can 190 be an option for someone without any industry experience or job offer?


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

saurabhag18 said:


> Ok. I have one more question on 190 Visa. Should I first get a state sponsorship and then only submit the EOI for that state???
> 
> Or
> 
> ...


First you have submit eoi s, then state to state process may vary, (for NSW you don't need to apply until they issue pre invite, but SA You need to file a application).

So first use,
https://www.anzscosearch.com/search/
To check wether your occupation is on their states' occupation lists for all states,
Then check the relevant state's official immigration site to understand the nomination procedure.

Wait till July and see the eligibility.
Good luck


----------



## internationalcanuck (Apr 8, 2012)

No 189 invitations have been issued at 65 points since October 2017. So this is not a change to 189, will harm state sponsorship though, as many people were getting SS with 55+5.



Davidnischeal said:


> Thats unfortunate...


----------



## Ahs_Mal (May 11, 2018)

That’s really unfortunate


Davidnischeal said:


> Ahs_Mal said:
> 
> 
> > Pool/Pass Mark rises from 60 to now 65 points for all 489, 189 and 190 visas lodged in response to an invitation given after 1st July 2018.
> ...


----------



## Amey (Jun 12, 2018)

Dear fellows,
I applied 190 visa application in the month of april with 60pts including vic nomination. Will these new changes effect on my visa grant?? Please only genuine reply..


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Amey said:


> Dear fellows,
> I applied 190 visa application in the month of april with 60pts including vic nomination. Will these new changes effect on my visa grant?? Please only genuine reply..


Since you already lodged with DHA, no it won't.


----------



## syedamd91 (Nov 30, 2017)

*Increase in Cut-off Points*

Hello All,

I read that Australia is going to add up more 5 points to be eligible to apply for PR from 1st July.

Currently I have 60 pts (55+5) with 190 visa and submitted EOI. If the cut-off points are increased what will happen to my EOI. Will it be removed from the Pool.


----------



## mahboob757 (May 29, 2018)

syedamd91 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I read that Australia is going to add up more 5 points to be eligible to apply for PR from 1st July.
> 
> Currently I have 60 pts (55+5) with 190 visa and submitted EOI. If the cut-off points are increased what will happen to my EOI. Will it be removed from the Pool.


That EOI won't help you. You'll have to increase your points. Good luck!


----------



## Hazelnutlatte (Mar 6, 2017)

If you apply for visa 489 then you will have 55+10 and your EOI will still be valid.


----------



## moymoy_palaboy (Dec 9, 2017)

downUnderTheHood said:


> Can someone without any experience apply for 190 visa? I've completed my Professional year and am planning to apply for ACS assessment but I can't increase my point beyond 70 because I'm under 25. Can 190 be an option for someone without any industry experience or job offer?


With Victoria, they require at least 2 to 5 years of work experience before you get qualified for a sponsorship. https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/.../visa-nomination-occupation-list-for-victoria

Check other states minimum eligibility. Cheers


----------



## shivam7106 (Aug 15, 2016)

Harkanwal18 said:


> This is just a bill passed , it’s not approved yet. Same thing happened last year as well, and it was not approved


Hi Harkanwal,

I wish if it could just be a bill but unfortunately, its the reality now and this bill has already been passed.


----------



## inspi (May 20, 2018)

Harkanwal18 said:


> This is just a bill passed , it’s not approved yet. Same thing happened last year as well, and it was not approved


Are you sure? How can we confirm it

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

Work experience in any country or it has to be in state of victoria?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

inspi said:


> Are you sure? How can we confirm it
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


It is already in force - see the green text to the left of the center of the screen:
https://www.legislation.gov.au/Details/F2018L00920/Explanatory Statement/Text


----------



## rohan19 (Nov 6, 2017)

How should we be seeing this move by the govt? A means to reduce the number of applications which cause clutter, or as a means to reduce the overall intake of immigrants?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rohan19 said:


> How should we be seeing this move by the govt? A means to reduce the number of applications which cause clutter, or as a means to reduce the overall intake of immigrants?


In the EOI to reduce clutter and for the states to only invite better qualified applicants 

The number of immigrants will not be affected by this decision 

Cheers


----------



## csdhan (Apr 27, 2018)

inspi said:


> Are you sure? How can we confirm it
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


No. It's confirmed. They updated the EOI site. Check skill select and click on apply EOI, it'll appear on first page.



> Posted on: 29/06/2018 at 12:00
> 
> From 1 July 2018: the pass mark for points tested visas will be 65 points to claim points for skilled partner, age must be under 45 An invitation to apply for a visa pre-1 July 2018 with 60 points and/or claimed points for a skilled partner under 50 will be assessed against pre-1 July provisions.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

When I trying to login to skillset, I am getting this.Anyone also facing the same issue?











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csdhan (Apr 27, 2018)

It's just Windows server login page. The page is under maintenance.


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

As per the website, maintenance was scheduled for 30th June.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csdhan (Apr 27, 2018)

> Posted on: 27/06/2018 at 14:00
> 
> Due to scheduled systems maintenance, intending migrants who received an invitation to apply will not be able to lodge a Visa Application in ImmiAccount between Saturday 30 June 12pm to Sunday 1 July 10am AEST. You will still be able to submit an EOI in SkillSelect.


This is only for immi account and not for EOI. May be they are making the changes to EOI page tonight.


----------



## syedamd91 (Nov 30, 2017)

Hazelnutlatte said:


> If you apply for visa 489 then you will have 55+10 and your EOI will still be valid.


My EOI is still valid on Skill Select. Does it mean that I have some changes of getting an invite.

I was thinking to apply for 489 visa. Suppose if I receive an invite, will I be able to work in Sydney City or or I have to only work in regional areas.
Please advise


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

syedamd91 said:


> My EOI is still valid on Skill Select. Does it mean that I have some changes of getting an invite.
> 
> I was thinking to apply for 489 visa. Suppose if I receive an invite, will I be able to work in Sydney City or or I have to only work in regional areas.
> Please advise


If you have less then 65 points for 189, you will never get an invite, even if the EOI is in the system
If you opt for 489 visa, you will have to live and work in Rural Australia only.
You cannot live or work in Sydney 

This rule is enforced very seriously and members had their visa cancelled for living 1 km within the city boundary 


Cheers


----------



## meet_z (Sep 4, 2017)

*Changes to point-based skilled migration*

Australia’s skilled migration program is a points-based system designed to attract highly qualified and experienced professionals to best meet Australia’s skills needs.

There are a number of skilled migration visas that require applicants to score a minimum number of points to qualify for permanent skilled migration. 

The government announced that from 1 July 2018 the points threshold will now be increased from 60 to 65 for skilled – independent, nominated and regional sponsored visa categories. 

A Big Change:fingerscrossed::ranger:


<*SNIP*> *kaju/moderator*


----------



## 1691590 (Jul 1, 2018)

Hi I heard the news about the new eoi requirement of 65 points. I currently have 60 points pbut will have 5 points on november cause of work experience for 189. I wonder if I can apply for the extra 5 points two months before november as you know, it now takes a while for the eoi to be released. I am also hoping to get 190 with 60 points. Is there any processing timeline when to get 190? What do you guys think of my chances? I live in sydney and I am so worried as my visa will expire on may next year. Thanks in advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

You cannot claim points before they’re due under 189

No one can predict 190

Cheers


----------



## 1691590 (Jul 1, 2018)

thank you newbienz


----------



## indman100 (Jun 28, 2018)

Realistically, how many people with 60 points getr their PR? I think this would not impact most people. Alsoit would be interesting to k ow points wise breakup of grants.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

indman100 said:


> Realistically, how many people with 60 points getr their PR? I think this would not impact most people. Alsoit would be interesting to k ow points wise breakup of grants.


A handful used to get sponsored with just 55 points also

They will be affected 

Cheers


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

newbienz said:


> A handful used to get sponsored with just 55 points also
> 
> They will be affected
> 
> Cheers


Yes,generally occupations assessed by TRA got their invitation for the previous minimum points breakdown which is 60


----------



## 1691590 (Jul 1, 2018)

Hi another question about work experience? Does it has to be on the same company? I am working already for 6 months in my current company, however there is a company that is willing to sponsor me. When I grabbed that will the 6 months still be counted on from my previous company or not?


----------



## melbourneguy11 (Jul 2, 2018)

*Confusing Notification*

I am not sure if i am the only confused guy ? Read below notification. Doesn't it mean those applying with partner need to have 65 ?

"Posted on: 29/06/2018 at 12:00

From 1 July 2018: the pass mark for points tested visas will be 65 points to claim points for skilled partner, age must be under 45 An invitation to apply for a visa pre-1 July 2018 with 60 points and/or claimed points for a skilled partner under 50 will be assessed against pre-1 July provisions."

I am one of 55+5 guy in hope but looks like bad luck.


----------



## Manvirjhala (Mar 15, 2018)

Victoria has updated it's occupation list!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

maritessy said:


> Hi another question about work experience? Does it has to be on the same company? I am working already for 6 months in my current company, however there is a company that is willing to sponsor me. When I grabbed that will the 6 months still be counted on from my previous company or not?


If it’s in the same Anzsco code , all employments can be clubbed

Cheers


----------



## internationalcanuck (Apr 8, 2012)

It will have little effect on people applying for 189 visas, as the competition has been very high, people with 60 and 65 points haven't received invitations since Oct 2017 even for non-prorata occupation groups.

A few people who had 55+5(SS) got invitations previously, but realistically you would have needed higher points anyways. I had 75 points but didn't get any 190 invite to Victoria or NSW, but immediately received for the 189 visa.

I think they are just changing the points to reflect the realities of the competition, as they have cut back the number of invitations. No sense in giving people false hope.





indman100 said:


> Realistically, how many people with 60 points getr their PR? I think this would not impact most people. Alsoit would be interesting to k ow points wise breakup of grants.


----------



## udeshi3002 (Nov 20, 2015)

It seems all the websites have been updated, including the Victorian one. Guys, try to score from English tests because the rules are getting more and more tougher now.


https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa-1/190-


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

udeshi3002 said:


> It seems all the websites have been updated, including the Victorian one. Guys, try to score from English tests because the rules are getting more and more tougher now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




We are still unsure of SOL updates... lets see what anzscos are removed


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hassam (May 15, 2017)

I am a new applicant with 4 years of experience (overseas), holding bachelor degree in electrical engineering (overseas).
I have taken English exam with 7 each points. and my age is 28.

Will i be able to apply to class 190?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hassam said:


> I am a new applicant with 4 years of experience (overseas), holding bachelor degree in electrical engineering (overseas).
> I have taken English exam with 7 each points. and my age is 28.
> 
> Will i be able to apply to class 190?


Go through this thread and all the links
All your questions will be answered 

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...-australia-what-you-need-know-read-first.html

Cheers


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

internationalcanuck said:


> It will have little effect on people applying for 189 visas, as the competition has been very high, people with 60 and 65 points haven't received invitations since Oct 2017 even for non-prorata occupation groups.
> 
> A few people who had 55+5(SS) got invitations previously, but realistically you would have needed higher points anyways. I had 75 points but didn't get any 190 invite to Victoria or NSW, but immediately received for the 189 visa.
> 
> I think they are just changing the points to reflect the realities of the competition, as they have cut back the number of invitations. No sense in giving people false hope.



There was lot of coverage in Aussie media recently regarding population growth via Immigration, and some politicians are advocating to cut down the immigration numbers to John Howard era ( to 110,000 a year, instead of the current 190,000 per year) , so no wonder why they are making it tough.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

JK684 said:


> There was lot of coverage in Aussie media recently regarding population growth via Immigration, and some politicians are advocating to cut down the immigration numbers to John Howard era ( to 110,000 a year, instead of the current 190,000 per year) , so no wonder why they are making it tough.




From one perspective it’s understandable the cities are overwhelmed and lack infrastructure to support the population growth... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

This will affect more than 55+5ers. If the number of invites returns to sensible levels the non-pro categories would have been hoping for the points to drop back. There will be a lot of nurses, etc. on 60 points who were waiting for the new year.


----------

